# Top Slot Question



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Made a variation of The Gopher's GS-12 today and decided to use Wingshooter's top slot band and tube attachment method. I really like this approach but I've run into a problem.

I generally shoot light ammo, 3/8" steel, paintballs and Gobstoppers, so my bands aren't very wide. How do you deal with a fork tip that's wider than your band. I can roll the band end, stretch it and get it into the slot but getting it out isn't easy because there's little to no rubber sticking out past the sides of the forks.

Thoughts?





  








GS-12 Variant




__
Knotty


__
Feb 10, 2013


__
1



Top Slot band/tube attachment









  








GS-12 Variant




__
Knotty


__
Feb 10, 2013


__
1



GS-12 type with extended palm


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Grab the band as close to the fork as possible. Pull the band sideways. The end of the rolled band end will work it's way out enough to let you grab on. Pull firmly on the rolled end and the band will slide out.

Cheers,

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

If you have something like 1745 tubing cut two piece a little longer than the fork. Roll the ends of your band set around each tube, then stretch, pull, and snap into place.

LGD


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

I do have light and medium latex dipped tubes from Simple Shot. Are one of those similar to 1745?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I've used Tex light for this very purpose. Worked pretty good although the stiffness of 1842 seated it very well(which gave me peace of mind).

I'm a big fan of this attachment method, too.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Couldn't get the band wrapped tube method to work so I recut the forks, making them narrower. 

The other thing I did wrong was cut the slot too deep. My solution was to drill a new 1/8" hole further up the slot. Will probably try to find a way to fill in the slot and hole below the new hole.


----------

